# Skidkings 2012 survivors ride -january 1st ,2013 pics -



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 2, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.239431042856584.63074.100003690692579&type=1&l=5c4b67a4cc

Happy new year to all the Cabers! Yep it was one cold day yesterday.64 riders on the SKIDKINGS VBC "2012 SURVIVERS RIDE" ALONG THE TACOMA WATERFRONT ....EXCELLENT TIME ,loads of memories....  cool bikes (no punn ment) ..cool cats....just all out fun .....

                                                  GARY J 
                                                  SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                                  TACOMA,WN


----------



## Stony (Jan 2, 2013)

Great time yesterday with the last count at 64 bikes. Here are some more pictures from the ride.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 2, 2013)

*Ride*



Stony said:


> Great time yesterday with the last count at 64 bikes. Here are some more pictures from the ride.




Nice pics Stoney!


----------



## slick (Jan 2, 2013)

Great pictures gang! Looks like a lot of fun! I see lots of great bikes in those shots! That early girls Schwinn in blue and cream has amazing original paint. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mooore ride pics*

Here are some of my pics from the ride


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mooore ride pics*

64 riders cold but nice riders sporting top hats,coon hats and beanies brrrrr  we had it all..................


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Moooore pics yet*

Enjoy ..............


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Last of my pics*

This was another great new years ride with a little holiday cheer added


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 2, 2013)

*Pics*

Nice pics BROWNSTER! Fun time for sure ......


                                     Gary J 
                                     SKIDKINGS VBC MEMBER #1
                                      TACOMA,WN


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 3, 2013)

Beautiful day, great bikes, awesome friends! Thanks Guys!


----------



## Miller's Garage (Jan 3, 2013)

Great post, looks like fun.


----------

